# Hautelook.com Haul (Stila & Juicy Couture)



## SoSoSteph (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm turning into a Hautelook.com addict!
Help! 

Stila Smokey Eye Palette
Stila Travel Brush Set
Juicy Couture Gold Plated over Stainless Steel BFF Watch


----------



## SugarDaisy (Sep 10, 2010)

The palette looks really nice! And I love love love the watch!!


----------



## gemmel06 (Sep 10, 2010)

Wow love the watch


----------



## juicycouture328 (Sep 13, 2010)

The watch is so cute, and I love Stila palettes.


----------



## nychick1384 (Sep 20, 2010)

Very nice, that watch is super cute


----------

